# Article on how to photograph your artwork



## myname1960 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello,

 Here is an article that was posted for all to see on the scrollsawer website. I am not sure how much of this article has been touched on like this in prior posts but i found it to be interesting. 

 It talks about how to photograph your artwork and discusses image resolution, lighting, focus, and background and the importance of each and examples of how the photograph is improved by following a few simple tricks. 

 The artwork photographed in the article is scrollsaw projects but it can be used for pens as well.  Hopefully someone can learn something from it. 

Chris

http://www.scrollsawer.com/articles/photographing-your-artwork.php


----------



## woodpens (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for the link, Chris. I have saved that article for future reference.


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 21, 2006)

Good info here.[]


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Chris,looks like some good info.


----------



## Dario (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Chris. []


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Chris, just got a light tent yesterday and this will help in learning how to take good pictures.


jim


----------

